# How safe is your Ladder?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

About a year and a half ago I bought a three step stool for the shop because it was clearly marked for weights *up to 300 pounds.*

About a month ago it failed on me with the bottom step pulling loose and driving me to the ground.
Now normally with an inexpensive step stool like this I might've just chucked it out and bought something else but because I felt it was a safety concern I contacted the manufacturer.( it should have been rated for 200 lbs or maybe less)
They were very concerned and suggested I first return to the store I purchased it from and obtain a stronger model.
I scrounged around trying to find my bill but after searching all my usual stashes I was unable to find the receipt .
At any rate, I went back to the store where I purchased the step stool where was introduced to actually spent some time with the return clerk from hell.
She was rude, she was impudent ,she was condescending, and she was uncooperative.

After much back and forth I coaxed her into calling for supervisor.

She spoke with the supervisor on her telephone and when she hung up she told me to go to the ladder department and pick up a replacement.
I should point out here that I had with me a letter of authorization from the manufacturer along with their telephone, fax number and e-mail.
The supervisor didn't show up so I had no chioce but to deal with this clerk.

She refused to even look at this document and had insisted no bill no refund.

There were no replacements. Just more step stools like the one I purchased an all still marked as supporting 300 pounds.
To make a long story short, I left the store and contacted the manufacturer again.
They seemed very concerned now that this simple transaction was escalating beyond what should normally have taken place.
When I sent them pictures of my problem and my concerns they immediately authorized the return of the defective product and subsequently authorized the shipment of their best 4 foot commercial ladder for my trouble.

From stepstool failure
To be honest, it was more than I had expected. I would've preferred my money back or store credit toward the purchase of a better product.
Not only did they take care of me with respect to returning my defective product by issuing a prepaid call tag but in addition they shipped my replacement product by next day service to my door.
This new product is without question top-of-the-line and I was astounded at the detail and craftsmanship this little ladder has.

From stepstool failure

Lesson learned here is quite simply do not shop at low end stores that carry cheap toasters , cheap bicycles, cheap shoes, cheap tires and carloads of miscellaneous crap imported and sold to the lowest bidder.
*I am cured!*

Pictures I've included pretty much speak for themselves.
The new ladder rock solid and I have no qualms at all about using this around my shop.
Every step is braced the steps are wider and heavier gauge the struts are wider and heavier gauge and the whole thing is built like a tank.
The safety sticker on the ladder says plainly that this product is both CSA and ANSI compliant.

From stepstool failure

In this day and age it's great to feel that there are still manufacturers out there willing to step up to the plate when problems occur.

As for the retailer, I have had in the past, experienced unrewarding and disappointing service on bicycles, auto repairs and now the step stools
*It is highly likely that I will ever return to their stores in my lifetime.*
Some folks shouldn't be in business.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob;

Glad it was not a higher step that failed, nice replacement ladder though.

Thanks for sharing this.

Good Luck!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Rick I learned my last lesson with cheap ladders back in 2008 when this unit collapsed under me and wrecked my back and foot. I was lucky it didn't puncture my gut on the way down.
*No more cheap ladders for me!*

From new shop


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

sorry, duplicate ??


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Ladders are big liability. I'm not surprised the manufacturer offered you the top of the line model. I am surprised they didn't do it immediately.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob, would you let us know the name of the manufacturer that took such good care of you?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hi Gary: The company that took care of me is Lite Ladders]
Here's the URL:
http://liteladders.com/


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Whilst I agree with all the above - I think we've missed a small(ish) pointlet along the way.

As I understand it the ladder was rated at 300lb, and had a sticker to say so. Regardless of whether you buy this from a "cheap" shop, regardless of the brand or the place of manufacture, surely in this day and age you ought to be able to trust what the sticker says - I thought we'd done the "you can't lie to a customer" thing several decades ago.
If this manufacturer accepts that their 300lb ladders don't work then they need to get them all off the shelves *now* before someone gets seriously hurt.


----------



## Tromni (Oct 27, 2010)

I have really enjoyed using ladders by Little Giant. We used them exclusively at the theater I worked in, often carrying heavy lighting instruments with us to the very top of the ladder.

They're definitely pricey, but they are built like tanks and are both stable and sturdy over the long haul.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Knickknack: while agree with your assesment you have to realise that that is not my end of the deal. 
They may very well be doing that as we speak. 
I was /am speaking to them stepping forward and making my complaint a priority for them.
What does surprise me more is the retailers position on this . When I visited their store they had a whole 10×10 foot bin filled with the product on sale all with the (improper??) stickers on them.
In Canada there is no department of Government in which to lodge a complaint even if you have a legitmate beef so you are pretty much on your own here.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob, glad that you were able to get satisfaction, eventually.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

My best advice for everyone - NEVER trust ANY ladder. Anytime I am climbing any type of ladder I am always prepared to take a fall. Balance is a big key to safety also. If you have large tools up there or you are working with both hands you better be well balanced.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bob, I really enjoy hearing stories like this that have a "happy ending". It seems that, with a number of companies, customer service tends to be almost an afterthought if it begins to intefere with profits.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I've spend the better part of my life dealing with manufacturers and distributors.
Right now there seems to be an almost incredible gap between the manufacturer and the end user, as if that portion of the puzzle was unimportant.
Lack of communication and total lack of basic business skills seem to be at the epicenter of the problems. Mid size companies seem to parachute management in from University courses and pretty much let these folk develop a marketing plan. It usually is bas on hypothetical and theories and fails to address the needs of the retailer and or the customer.
Had a manufacturer call to say that my quarterly sales report was late. I had to tell them that my last order to them was first lost then shipped to a dealer 800 miles from me. The customers purchased elsewhere as they could not wait.
The answer I got was that this was going to impact my quarter to date sales??

Called another today to ask why he had charge $40.00 shipping for a parcel they have usually sent to us for $12.00.
answer… READY FOR THIS .. If we want it insured that's what we have to pay or get it somewhere else!
We have done business with this company for 35 years. This fool has been there less and 6 months.
The $12.00 shipments also had insurance .
It's definitely not my fathers world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like there is no hope for those people! Glad you got out of this scrape ok. I noticed on your picture the foot being labeled suitable for soft dirt. No ladder leg is suitable for soft dirt! Put a 2×4 under it.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Well you got me on that. I simply meant that without the flat foot added to the end of the leg the legs push right into the dirt. I had one previously that had little rubber shoes over the ends of the angle metal.
I usually put a scrap of plywood down when I'm up next to the house or shop.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

communication.

I suck at it.

But Bob#2

you are hilarious.

what kills me is looking at the guy whos on my payroll, while he's chatting to his buddy, on his cell phone, on my dime,and then the next time hes chatting to his gf, his Dad, his Mom, his sister, no matter what BS is just that, BS,....... and then looking back at me, ........................like I have a problem. I just keep shaking my head to the point I might have a disorder of some kind now, like I'm rutting.

ladders. a device made to "cripple you" and if you dont belive me then look at the stats on how many folks were "crippled" from climbing one. The shear statistics breed"fear". My hats off to those who were forced up one through the barrel of gun and lived to get down again.

Ladders are the one tool that seperate those that claim they can, and those who wisely admit they cant. They utterly make a man, or confirm the fool. Its a fine line, a ladder is, a quick look around to see whos up to the task and there are suddenly "no Takers"

The longer and thinner a ladder extends the fewer the volunteers. The older you get, the even fewer volunteers, likie only teenagers are good at it. ?

I so commend you, for at least trying to teach some one, some thing and making me laugh.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I went up on the warehouse roof with an Architect a couple of weeks ago . 22 feet and the ladder starts feeling like a bean pole. We dump over the top and he says to me , " not too bad this one, I had a tough time last week with a 40 footer in Calgary".

W A Y outta my league!

I never get used to it and I always end up having to be the guy. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Careful there Moron, I have probably spent about 4 or 5% of my life on a ladder ) It isn't quite that bad, is it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have been on a lot of ladders out doors, even fairly hard ground will give under the biggest of ladder feet.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the man/woman who views to the roof like a mountain, like those who show no fear, beyond the measure of "whats safe" and

I went to a nut and bolt, screw wholesaler today. It was simple in my request. I wanted 48 hex head stainless steel bolts/lag botls/screws that fit through a 3/16th dia., hole with 3/8" thick nuts to offset a stainless steel gable….....showed them the scaled drawing…...........................nothing but blank looks, like a deer in headlights. Next thing I know I am forced into listening to a world of crap how he /she made the latest putzer prize in audio stupidity…........................alls I want is a bolt ?

and then theres Tim Hortons

get er done

ladders are cruel teachers in a life long lesson of "I hope I get to climb till the day I die"

the day you stop climbing is the day you stop learming


> ?


??? lol


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Glad they sorted it out for you Bob!

Don't want you getting hurt, we'll never have that breakfast…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

We'll both probably run out of "chore tiime" pretty soon so that bacon'negger is not that far off.

Looks like we get one more weekend to finish the season. Seems I always think I'm going to get a lot more done than really happens. What is that about? <vbg>


----------



## JohnDennis (May 4, 2010)

"How safe is your ladder?" 
Manufacturer's claims aside… no ladder is safe. As a rock climber-I've taken 80+ foot wippers (cut, bruised, and bashed) but always felt less risk climbing than getting on a ladder with no safety in place. The corner of the coffee table or the edge of the brick planter waiting for the back of my head as I climb just a few steps up a ladder. Always respect that ladders are a risk even if they don't mechanically fail-have a fall out plan so you land on your feet.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

My last "GOOD PAYING" job was working for a company installing ventialtion systems in buildings. Everything we did was from either a 16ft extension ladder or scaffolds. Sometimes they rented a zoom boom. That was the time I realized a GOOD ladder was important. NO wiggling, no wobbling. Look at where you place the feet and what it is resting against.(Lucky me, I only fell once that year !) The falling didn't hurt me, it was what I landed on that did the damage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have only fallen once in 42 yrs. Concrete is hard enough from 8 feet. I have known a couple of guys that fell abut 20 and 40. Both broke their arms. All of us were lucky to walk away. I did know of one guy who fell backwards about 3 feet and broke his neck and died.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I glad to see some of you seasoned ladder guys adding safety tips to this thread. 
I think a lot of people, me included, take ladder saftey a bit for granted.
It's a dangerous habit I have weaned myself of the '-the hard way. <g>


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Bottom line in most accidents is setup and over reaching. attention to those would eliminate most of the accidents.

One of the guys who broke both arms falling about 20 feet to the concrete floor ask his helper to see if a conduit was through the wall. The helper let go of he ladder to go look and it slipped out from under Neil ;-(( the rest is, as they say, history.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I think the problem is with the operative, "step," in the phrase step ladder. When I witnessed someone asking you to step on something, I'm quite certain you exerted more than 300lbs, with the zeal in which you obeyed his command. Perhaps the ladder should be called a, "Stand," ladder? *snicker*
 
Have a peak at the second to last paragraph.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

What a memory! 
I love you Mot! 
Very funny. 
I vas chust folowink orters! <g>


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

I used to use the cheap ladders, till one started wobbling like a fishing pole on me. I changed my tune QUICK! Now I use nothing but the top-end orange Werners (300lb). Yes, they weigh a ton, but they're solid as a rock, and I can climb one hauling a sheet of plywood without fear of the thing wobbling or collapsing on me.

Daddy always said, "Buy cheap, buy twice."


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Climbing ladders are easy compared to this !!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bob #2, it's worse than you think! In the U.S. (I don't have a clue about Canada), OSHA covers the rating of ladders. http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10839

All ladders are supposed to carry AT LEAST 3.3 times the intended load. For that ladder to be rated 300 lbs., it should not fail until well over 900 lbs. is pushing down on it. I'm not surprised the ladder company wanted to make you happy!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

My first experience with a ladder was climbing up one as a kid and my father removed it,then told me to jump and he would catch me. I remember being leary of the situation but trusting my father I jumped and the catch was far from perfect with both of us parralel to the earth and saying to my father "Trust you?" to which he laughed and replied "Just goes to show you son, that you should never trust a soul"

Second experience was as a teenager and working for a construction contractor. having climbed ontothe 12/12 pitch roof and then climbing up a valley I lost my footing and slid down where the only thing stopping me from falling two floors straignt down, was the ladder with just my bosses head sticking up above the soffit and as my two feet hit the ladder rails….................the ladder, with him on it, stopped my fall but sadly the force of hitting it caused the ladder to be pushed slowly away from the building, and standing perfectly vertical it started its inevitable fall. Luckily he was only winded and I was far enough away to escape his eventual wrath.

heres a ladder tip. Never print your name, scratch your name or paste your name onto a ladder that some day might be strapped/tied/clamped to the roofof your car, van and or truck as the chances of it one day, escaping from its strapping and whipping down the highway as it dodges vehicles and wraps itself around a telephone pole, are surprisingly good and having the name on it can make a good life miserable.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice new ladder. But it can't be as safe as my cheapo 6' ladder because it doesn't have 80 warning stickers plastered all over it.


----------

